# importing non-EU car



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

I know, I know...everyone says don't. It's too much hassle and possibly more costly than its worth. But I LOVE my car and from what I can tell, it may NOT be more expensive than selling and buying again in Italy. Depends on whether I'm understanding the info on VAT and import duties correctly.

First, I'm talking about a 2012 Mini cooper. From what I can tell, homologation won't be a giant expense...possibly new bumper, probably new fog lights (although mine is equipped with fog lights). Shipping isn't ungodly....about $2300 including insurance. 

But this is what I found on another site regarding import duties and VAT: 

Importing your car from a non-EU country requires you to pay an import duty and a registration fee. Used cars have a higher import tax, and owners of new vehicles imported into Italy have to pay the standard VAT of 21% (22% from July 1, 2013). If you can prove that you have been the owner of your car for over 12 months, you can import the vehicle duty free.

I read this to mean that as the owner of my car for 24 months so far, it could be imported as a personal possession duty free, and I'm hoping that it also means that only NEW cars are subject to the VAT. But that's not clear to me. Can anyone clarify for me, please? 
Thanks!


----------



## Mozella (Nov 30, 2013)

Melissa58275 said:


> I know, I know...everyone says don't. It's too much hassle and possibly more costly than its worth. But I LOVE my car and from what I can tell, it may NOT be more expensive than selling and buying again in Italy. Depends on whether I'm understanding the info on VAT and import duties correctly.
> 
> ........... snip .............


Can't help with the VAT but after a LONG conversation regarding doing the same thing as you're proposing, I elected to NOT import my car. Now, years later, I pat myself on the back for being so wise.

You don't give details on your Mini, but a quick check of asking prices for a 2011 to 2013 Mini S shows 65 examples with prices between 15K Euros and 25K Euros. There are 225 Coopers total. Spending at least 10% (up to perhaps 20%) of the value of a car to ship it and purchase a few new components doesn't strike me as a good idea. And the red tape won't be a walk in the park either. Plus you must consider the cost of transportation if your car is out of service while you tend to whatever it takes to get it registered.

No offense, but the car you LOVE is rather ordinary, not all that expensive, and pretty much available everywhere in large numbers. 

I know this isn't an answer to your question, but do yourself a favor. Sell your car where it is and buy a replacement in Italy. Who knows, you might love it even more.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Mozella. No offence taken. I know a mini is nothing really special...it's just the first car I've ever owned that I really enjoy driving and if the vat and import duties weren't an issue it might make economic sense., given the exchange rate differential . It's a low mileage (under 20k) 2012 mini cooper S, leather seats, six speed. I think I'd get about $20k for it here.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I know the one year rule applies to returning Italian citizens. The consulate would need to give you the duty waiver. So they're the best people to ask.

The costs you've listed are the obvious ones. The problem are the less obvious ones. 

Is it gasoline or diesel? Diesel at the moment is €1.61 a litre. Gasoline I guess 10% more. There is a bigger difference in MPG. If you drive a lot this alone adds up over the life of the car.

Is the engine sold in Italy? If not are parts available? Oil filter? Spark plugs? Air filter? Etc. Or will you need to special order these.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Exactly what I was thinking, NickZ. The fact that MINI is not diesel (and not originally sold in Italy) also will likely impact its resale value. MINI has also just redesigned the Cooper again, so a 2012 will be less desirable in that respect, too.

You can buy a _brand new_ MINI One D in Italy starting at 19,900 euro, IVA incluso, list price. With leather seats starting at 21,700 euro. If you want a petrol/gasoline engine it's even less than that. No, a One D is not a Cooper S, but the redesigned diesel MINI One D is a phenomenal car. It has a 95 hp 1.5 liter turbocharged diesel engine which doesn't sound like a lot, but look at the torque: 220 Nm of torque at about 1500 RPM. That's where the fun comes from. For comparison, the 2012 Cooper S (fresh from the factory, that is) manages 240 Nm of torque at about 1600 RPM. That One D is really something special. Yes, it also has a 6-speed gearbox.

The new One D consumes only 3.4 liters of less expensive diesel per kilometer and can do 0 to 100 Kph in 11 seconds flat. The 2012 Cooper S, for comparison, will suck about 6 liters per kilometer, give or take.

This is a no brainer in my view. Sell the car, and just buy a _brand new_ MINI One or One D in Italy, with leather seats if you prefer.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, NickZ. The fact that MINI is not diesel (and not originally sold in Italy) also will likely impact its resale value. MINI has also just redesigned the Cooper again, so a 2012 will be less desirable in that respect, too.
> 
> You can buy a _brand new_ MINI One D in Italy starting at 19,900 euro, IVA incluso, list price. With leather seats starting at 21,700 euro. If you want a petrol/gasoline engine it's even less than that. No, a One D is not a Cooper S, but the redesigned diesel MINI One D is a phenomenal car. It has a 95 hp 1.5 liter turbocharged diesel engine which doesn't sound like a lot, but look at the torque: 220 Nm of torque at about 1500 RPM. That's where the fun comes from. For comparison, the 2012 Cooper S (fresh from the factory, that is) manages 240 Nm of torque at about 1600 RPM. That One D is really something special. Yes, it also has a 6-speed gearbox.
> 
> ...


Please tell me that was meant to be 0.34 liter per kilometer = ~18 miles/gallon.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I assume he means 3.4/100km. That's the normal way of stating things.

Lately higher mileage cars are expressed in km per one litre.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, sorry about that. Liters per 100 Km. Those zeros are slightly important.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Well, OK, then! You guys have convinced me!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If all that's not enough, you get a brand new warranty on a new car, valid in Italy. I don't think MINI honors its U.S. warranty (or free scheduled maintenance, or roadside assistance) in Italy.


----------



## RovingSH (Jun 27, 2014)

Melissa58275 said:


> I know, I know...everyone says don't. It's too much hassle and possibly more costly than its worth. But I LOVE my car and from what I can tell, it may NOT be more expensive than selling and buying again in Italy. Depends on whether I'm understanding the info on VAT and import duties correctly.
> 
> First, I'm talking about a 2012 Mini cooper. From what I can tell, homologation won't be a giant expense...possibly new bumper, probably new fog lights (although mine is equipped with fog lights). Shipping isn't ungodly....about $2300 including insurance.
> 
> ...


Can anyone confirm or deny whether the VAT is waived if you've owned the car for more than a year. Seems unlikely but I'm trying to figure out the details of shipping a vehicle and it's quite confusing! (Shipping from the U.S. if that matters.)


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

RovingSH said:


> Can anyone confirm or deny whether the VAT is waived if you've owned the car for more than a year. Seems unlikely but I'm trying to figure out the details of shipping a vehicle and it's quite confusing! (Shipping from the U.S. if that matters.)


i know some one who imports american cars all the time ill ask him


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

RovingSH said:


> Can anyone confirm or deny whether the VAT is waived if you've owned the car for more than a year. Seems unlikely but I'm trying to figure out the details of shipping a vehicle and it's quite confusing! (Shipping from the U.S. if that matters.)


Like I said ask your consulate. If you don't get clearance before hand the car will sit in storage in Italy until you either get it cleared or pay the fees. Storage isn't free. It wouldn't take that long for the storage fees to add up to painful levels.


----------

